# Mech Depth Modules



## mot14 (Jan 5, 2011)

What are the names of the NCEES Mechanical depth modlues?


----------



## chaocl (Jan 5, 2011)

mot14 said:


> What are the names of the NCEES Mechanical depth modlues?


HVAC and Refrigeration (HVAC);

Mechanical System and Materials (MD);

Thermal and Fluid Systems (T&amp;F).

http://www.ncees.org/Exams/PE_exam.php


----------



## mot14 (Jan 5, 2011)

ah - thank you - i found this page a few days ago - and could not get back to it....


----------

